# H. Upmann (Cuba) Coronas Major (tubo) Cigar Review - Ugly Tube...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Easy to light and maintains a steady, even burn without any trouble. Moderate draw. Mild spiciness but not extremely complex. Flavor has strong ...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Coronas Major (tubo) Cigar Review - Ugly Tube...


----------

